# Classical Excuses



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

When trying to spread the good word and convert people to classical music, their argument against it is usually that "it gives me a headache" or "it's not relaxing enough". Has anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Most people around me think the opposite: they find it completely boring and they imagine every piece of classical music is the same long, slow movement.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Most people around me think the opposite: they find it completely boring and they imagine every piece of classical music is the same long, slow movement.


The same to me. That's why I always carry my SSET*, which is conveniently used if situation calls.

_*Shocking-Shostakovich-Emergency-Toolkit._


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Manuel said:


> The same to me. That's why I always carry my SSET*, which is conveniently used if situation calls.
> 
> _*Shocking-Shostakovich-Emergency-Toolkit._


LOL! Where can I order one?!?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Morigan said:


> LOL! Where can I order one?!?


OOP now. But it's like treehouse, it's better if you build your own one.
Be sure to choose something that sounds like the file I attach.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manuel said:


> The same to me. That's why I always carry my SSET*, which is conveniently used if situation calls.
> 
> _*Shocking-Shostakovich-Emergency-Toolkit._


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Manuel said:


> OOP now. But it's like treehouse, it's better if you build your own one.
> Be sure to choose something that sounds like the file I attach.


Yes *Manuel*, at last I can listen, quintessential Shostakovich lol


----------



## tzadik (May 8, 2007)

Yup, my experience is as well that people tend to concider classical music as boring. I've got just two mates who share my passion for classical music.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Classical music is boring......that is a perception alot of people have who won't give it a chance. I thought the same during my Rock/Metal listening days.

But in fact nothing could be further from the truth. It's the most exciting and diverse music there is to discover! There is nothing boring about it at all!

To me, today's modern popular music sounds boring to me, it all sounds the same.  Monotonous beats, no imagination.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

Different people like different things. World would be a pretty boring place if we all liked the same things.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

zlya said:


> Different people like different things. World would be a pretty boring place if we all liked the same things.


I agree, but it wouldn't hurt if classical music was at least _a little bit_ more popular .


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Classical music is boring......that is a perception alot of people have who won't give it a chance. I thought the same during my Rock/Metal listening days.
> 
> But in fact nothing could be further from the truth. It's the most exciting and diverse music there is to discover! There is nothing boring about it at all!
> 
> To me, today's modern popular music sounds boring to me, it all sounds the same.  Monotonous beats, no imagination.


I went through a similar phase!! Except it was punk rock, metal, and ska...and now, i secretly laugh at my friend/competition, who hasn't discovered the JOY of classical music. And modern music lacks the wonder and emotion that sprouts from classical music. Techno, hip hop, rap, rock....they all just sound really raw and unsophisticated.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

zlya said:


> Different people like different things. World would be a pretty boring place if we all liked the same things.


Good point, but maybe releasing people from their closed minds could be beneficial. It would also enable them to have more open minds in all aspects of life as well.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't like bubblegum pop. Does that make me close-minded?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

zlya said:


> I don't like bubblegum pop. Does that make me close-minded?


O.K. I'm guessing that bubblegum pop is something you eat or drink, so if you don't like it, that's the natural response of your body. It's a completely seperate issiue. If anyone came up to me and said "the natural response of my body is to hate classical music" I would say there was something wrong with their body.

I don't know what there isn't to like about classical music - that's the source of my frustration.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2007)

Edward Elgar said:


> When trying to spread the good word and convert people to classical music, their argument against it is usually that "it gives me a headache" or "it's not relaxing enough".


I recall a co-worker once said to me - "How can you like music that doesn't have any lyrics?".

I don't bother trying to convert anyone to classical music, because I don't think it's respectful of the preferences of others.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

I meant bubblegum pop music. Cheap, sweet, frivolous pop music. Brittany Spears, Backstreet boys, etc.


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

Don said:


> I recall a co-worker once said to me - "How can you like music that doesn't have any lyrics?".
> 
> I don't bother trying to convert anyone to classical music, because I don't think it's respectful of the preferences of others.


Oh man....song's aren't the only type of music around! i mean...if he liked rock or techno....sometimes the piece is only notes, no lyrics.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2007)

Luximus said:


> Oh man....song's aren't the only type of music around! i mean...if he liked rock or techno....sometimes the piece is only notes, no lyrics.


Elvis was his style.


----------



## Lark Ascending (Dec 16, 2006)

I used to dismiss classical music as boring, ignoramus that I was, until I actually listened to it properly, now most other types of music sound dull by comparison. Anyone who says it all sounds the same is talking out their backside.


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't try to convert anyone to Classical/Opera music, because if they start making noises about it being "boring" or "stupid", or better yet, "high-brow", I just dismiss them as being ignorant swine, and move on. No need in trying to get a pig to admire the beauty of a 300 year old Bach cantata, just let the swine have his mud bath, and revel in his ignorance.

One time however, some guy that I work with, said that classical music puts him to sleep, and that it all sounds the same. I then offered him a $100.00 if he could sleep all the way through a Shostakovich symphony. (I was planing to use his 7th symphony  )

The guy shut up, and never took me up on my offer, or said any more rude remarks about classical music.

It's the same with books.  

I knew a guy who said he could not understand Dostoevsky, and after a few pages of The Brothers Karamazov, he gave up trying to read it, and said it made, "his head hurt." I told him to go a read a fricking comic book, it was more his speed, and he would have no problem with a book with pictures.

No, let's not throw our priceless gems to the ignorant swine of the Earth.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

In 2002 we bought a house. Whilst viewing it, we couldn't help but notice that there were no books, and that every CD was by Elvis Presley. Perhaps the owners read the labels and listened to classical music on the radio, but perhaps not.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2007)

Mark Harwood said:


> In 2002 we bought a house. Whilst viewing it, we couldn't help but notice that there were no books, and that every CD was by Elvis Presley. Perhaps the owners read the labels and listened to classical music on the radio, but perhaps not.


With every cd by Elvis, It's likely they never listen to classical music. Nothing odd here, just what the majority does.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

Amen, Cato


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I say each to their own. If they don't like Classical it's not for them. But i will say that people should at least give it a chance. But to say that people who do not like classical music are below us who do listen is very condescending. I love bluegrass and folk and play the banjo, there’s nothing quite the same as a good song by Roscoe Holcomb. I love "gangsta rap" Tupac was a poet. I love old rock from back in the 70's. The music i like is passionate, maybe not in the way the Beethoven was but its still passionate. Music in my opinion is the purest translation of human emotion. I can find many examples of all the styles ive listed that have true passionate emotions; therefore i enjoy listening to them greatly. Now if i hear Lil Jon or Nickleback or Brittney Spears im not so enthused because that is music made solely for making money. 

My overall point is that people who do not like Classical music because they just don’t like it, not because they are stupid or buffoons, they just don’t enjoy it. I don’t enjoy chocolate ice cream yet I am not considered stupid or ostracized by the chocolate ice cream eating community. I guess just respect people for who they are.

But in my opinion I do not understand how anyone could not remotely enjoy 1812 Overture, but that only my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes I agree *Notesrp89m*,  it is so easy to critisise the things that we do not understand or enjoy.


----------

